# Lost the one I truly loved, feels like living in an unrealistic world



## msb7424426 (Dec 4, 2021)

Feels like I am not living in the moment, sleep won't help, eating won't help.

What should I do? Feels like those memories are on a repeat and I just wanna escape and be with her right away.


----------



## DeLoCl (Dec 4, 2021)

Grief is a horribly long process, take it at your own pace. Process what is happening because if you don't you'll end up with DPDR for years like me. It's a natural thing for your thoughts to be on repeat when you've lost someone, your brain is trying to comfort you but it's no comfort at all. Deep breaths and don't hide from the grief


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

msb7424426 said:


> Feels like I am not living in the moment, sleep won't help, eating won't help.
> 
> What should I do? Feels like those memories are on a repeat and I just wanna escape and be with her right away.


I heard that the feeling of grief is healthy, unless it pushes you into depression (self loathing, despair, no more energy...) in which case you might need psychiatric help. I would say that wanting to die is quite a bad sign... Anyway, psychological help can always be good, I don't think it is good to dwell on it alone for a long time if it is that painful.
From my experience, strong but healthy grief lasts for some weeks only, short waves of sadness for a couple of months, then the waves have more space, and after a year, after the first anniversary, life really goes on with occasional memories coming back, reminding you of how much you love the person. Only time did it for me. I wish you a lot of courage, keep posting if you need to.


----------



## amelishan (8 mo ago)

The death of loved ones and the feeling of approaching one's death are experienced most intensely. The encounter with death is part of human existence and ultimately inevitable for everyone. Grief is associated with the experience of death; bereavement is a consequence of the natural process of separation, accompanied by severe mental pain. All this pain should not be kept inside. It is better to consult with specialists. I recently had a counselling session with a specialist counselling.com.au. Good specialists helped me realize all my mental pain, and I am starting to live again.


----------

